# P. Ho Chi Mihn



## Lance Birk (Jul 28, 2008)

At Bob Weltz's today I saw 4 plants of P. Ho Chi Mihn he bought in bloom at the Santa Barbara show the end of February. One flower, of the 2-flowered spikes, was still open. All the other flowers were blooming the end of May when I saw them last.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 29, 2008)

OK... I must be missing something here. Is this about the longevity of Ho Chi Mihn flowers?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 29, 2008)

I think so Rick!
That makes the 3 months on my Armeni White look like nothing!


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 29, 2008)

All the experience I have had with Paph. Ho Chi Minh, is that the flowers are VERY short lived, usually they only bloom for about 1 week, 10 days at most.

Robert


----------



## Heather (Jul 29, 2008)

3-5 months is certainly quite a bit different. I'd be interested to hear what Bob Weltz has to say about it.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2008)

February!?!?  What was he watering them with, liquid nitrogen!?!?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 29, 2008)

Forest View gardens in Canada imported bunch from Europe. The flowers on those lasted for months (3+ months for mine). It seems to be an issue with the Antec plants.

Kyle


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 29, 2008)

That is very interesting. I wonder if the difference may be depending on if vietnamense was used as a pod parent or as a pollen parent. I know the flowers of vietnamense itself also do not last very long; 2 weeks at most (at least the ones we got from Antec). Or it may be that there is genetic differences between the different vietnamense clones/populations? who knows??

Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a P. vietnamense coming into bud, original source Antec. First I wonder if it will even bloom here in TX, July-Aug and second, how long will it last if it does open. The greenhouse normally stays in the low to mid 80s all summer. Also, I thought they bloomed in the Spring. Any comments?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2008)

13 minutes!


----------



## Hien (Jul 29, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> That is very interesting. I wonder if the difference may be depending on if vietnamense was used as a pod parent or as a pollen parent. I know the flowers of vietnamense itself also do not last very long; 2 weeks at most (at least the ones we got from Antec). Or it may be that there is genetic differences between the different vietnamense clones/populations? who knows??
> 
> Robert



Thank you Lance,
to let us know, at least now we know that not all vietnamense clones & their hybrids are short lived.
Robert,
What you & Kyle said above are very valid points.
If one thinks about it, Bob was in a way forced to work with whatever material available to him ( had he have a free hand & unlimited choices of imported plants from Vietnam such as the cases of the breeders in Europe or Taiwan, Japan, I am sure he can choose the best & longest live flowers' material to breed with)
In this case, the American breeders are in very dis-advantage, talking about boxing with one hand tied behind your back.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 29, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> I have a P. vietnamense coming into bud, original source Antec. First I wonder if it will even bloom here in TX, July-Aug and second, how long will it last if it does open. The greenhouse normally stays in the low to mid 80s all summer. Also, I thought they bloomed in the Spring. Any comments?



Rick, I have 3 of them: flowering mid-jan to end of feb for +/- 5 weeks! Jean


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 29, 2008)

NYEric said:


> 13 minutes!



No I will give it at least 15 minutes before it turns brown. Be sure to have your camera ready when it opens! 

No honestly I think it will last about 10 to 14 days (depending on the heat)

Let us know how long the flower will last.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 29, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Rick, I have 3 of them: flowering mid-jan to end of feb for +/- 5 weeks! Jean



Did yours come from Antec as well? All the ones that are here (legally) in the US come form Antec. All the ones that we have, had very short lived flowers (about 2 weeks at most).

Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 29, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> Did yours come from Antec as well? All the ones that are here (legally) in the US come form Antec. All the ones that we have, had very short lived flowers (about 2 weeks at most).
> 
> Robert



I don't think so, I got them in Germany!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2008)

The longest mine have lasted is 3 weeks.

Maybe he sprayed the flower with plastic.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 29, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Forest View gardens in Canada imported bunch from Europe. The flowers on those lasted for months (3+ months for mine)....Kyle



Kewl...that's where mine came from. And she's in bloom right now. I was just waiting for her to open a wee bit more before I post a picture....


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> 13 minutes!


Thanks a lot, knuckle-head!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2008)

If I couldn't laugh I'd be crying! :rollhappy:


----------



## Corbin (Jul 30, 2008)

Itg is better to laugh than to cry


----------

